# Sea Robin?



## cbig1981 (Jul 2, 2010)

Caught this thing at Matanzas Inlet near St. Augustine.  Also caught a Scorpionfish there this past winter around the rocks.  Sure are some odd looking creatures in the ocean


----------



## robertyb (Jul 2, 2010)

Yep. That is a Sea Robin alright.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 2, 2010)

Yep! Been a long time since I see'd one a dem!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jul 6, 2010)

That things looks MEAN and looks like he could ruin your day!


----------



## southgabowhunter (Jul 6, 2010)

sea robin


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 6, 2010)

Those will sting.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 6, 2010)

Sea robins ain't too bad.

I unhooked hundreds and the key is just to avoid the points on the back of the head plate and watch the pokey things in the front of the dorsal fin\sail thing.

The mouth is a good place to hold them.

Also, depending on where/what your fishing for, they can be effective cut bait.


----------

